# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Italian  Proverbs - 3

## samurai

L’idea di Toster dei proverbi italiani mi

----------


## Pantera

Здравствуйте. Самурай! 
Харошая лословица! У меня тоже есть один вариант перевода: *"Одно яблоко в день - убирёт врача в тень".*  
Целую.   ::

----------


## Тостер

We usually say, "An apple a day keeps the doctor away." You're translation is correct, it just sounds a little to 'formal' to be a proverb.  ::

----------


## ragazza

Ciao!
Sono dalla Russia, studio l`italiano e vorrei provare a socializzare con un madralingue.. Non vorresti aiutarmi?  ::

----------

